# *URGENT* Unfortunante Trend of German Shepherds at Dog Auctions



## tsume_is_mine (Apr 4, 2013)

I was curious is anyone has been following the trends of German Shepherds at dog auctions? I have only been to a single dog auction (it was TERRIBLE!) 

(If anyone is unfamiliar) dog auctions are a common occurrence in the midwest and many other locations in the US. Puppymillers sell old/unwanted dogs at auctions and amish/mennonite buyers are common. At my last auction many mother dogs were sold with their 2 week old pups on a table! Missing teeth and poor health are seen on almost all of the animals. (Note: A vet must be present on site for these auctions. The vet at the sale I went to gave a clean bill of health to a dog with a very poorly healed broken leg (visibly limping) because "he can still breed". Dog went for $625.....)

Many auction catalogs in Missouri are starting to contain German Shepherds. (Example for June 22: Auction1) They even advertise in the catalog "ALL GERMAN SHEPHERDS ARE FROM SEARCH & RESCUE BLOODLINES". 

I am ABSOLUTELY APPALLED!!


----------



## tsume_is_mine (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anyone else have experience with dog auctions?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I have never heard of such a thing for dogs but after looking at the link and reading your story sounds like the Saturday night killer-buyer auctions I've been to for horses.

Persons with weak stomachs advised not to attend these sort of 'events'.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never heard of them, sounds bad. They have auctions for cattle and other farm animals here, but not dogs. If there is money in it, sadly enough this will spread.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I Googles "Horse Killer-Buyer auctions" and I wish I hadn't. 

It's so sad to think that people would just unload animals onto someone else without having a least a way to follow up on them...Finn just had a birthday and his breeder called me and we talked for a little bit about how he's doing and what he's up to. I couldn't imagine just giving up a dog to Joe Schmoe and never knowing what happened to them...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've heard of dog auctions. I don't know if they still do it, but years ago at least one Bichon Frise rescue used to buy Bichons at these dog auctions and put them into their rescue for rehoming. I never could agree with this course of action ... IMHO they were contributing to the problem by supporting the people who sell their puppies at these auctions.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The Schipperke rescue goes and takes any of the Schips that don't sell. I "babysat" one of the old dogs for a couple of years. He lived to be 17.


----------



## tsume_is_mine (Apr 4, 2013)

These auctions are where many puppy mills get new "stock". I hope some rescues come in to remove these dogs from the puppy mill life. 

Here is an example of a GSD from a commercial kennel in Kansas. I dont know which kennels are cosigning their dogs though. I hate to see GSD in these kennels. I usually tend to only see small dogs mentioned in puppy mill reports/raids but some people try to profit from everything =(


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

These auctions are pretty common, especially in puppy mill country. When I lived in Wisconsin I heard about them. 

Rescues were split on whether it was a good thing to go in and get dogs or not (because it was obviously supporting puppy mills).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've never heard of them but I'm not surprised. The menonite sellers at the large flea market here sell puppies. They had some Border Collie/Blue Heeler mixes for sale the last time we went. Adorable pups. Would have taken one of them home in a heartbeat but decided against it. They mentioned they were going to start breeding and selling GSDs. My only thought was NOOOOO!!!!! All puppies sold at the flea market have to be vaccinated by a licensed vet and proof provided but still. You just don't know what you're getting. Only adult female I've met was there today. Black lab. Very friendly happy girl. lab mix puppies :/


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I really don't think you can call it a "growing trend" GSDs have been available in pet shops for years and this is where the breeding dogs go.
I actually know someone who goes to these places to get breeding dogs  It's a cheap place for even a BYB to get "new bloodlines"

I really don't support the idea of rescues going in to buy the dogs. 1) it puts money directly into the pockets of the puppy mill and 2) a rescue bidding on the dog is going to INCREASE the price and put extra money in their pocket.
I do know some rescues will offer to take dogs that are unsold at the auction which I 1000% support. But buying them to "save them"? Isn't that the same thing we caution the public against doing because it just encourages the BYB/mill/breeder to create more dogs?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I was disgusted to learn that it's a common practice and it happens in NY bad enough when you hear horses sent to action and you know they are ending up at the killers. I can't imagine the fate of those poor dogs.
The sad thing is so many people don't understand where the cute little puppy in the pet store came from. Just this weekend I had a conversation with a young girl who told me her & hubby stopped in this pet store and her hubby wanted this cute little black lab puppy. All I could say was "they sell puppies in that store, that's so sad. I don't buy anything in stores where they sell puppies from puppy mills". 
So sad.


----------



## tsume_is_mine (Apr 4, 2013)

Unfortunately there is yet another dog auction featuring German Shepherds February 8 in Wheaton, Missouri. Seven German Shepherds are listed (6F:1M)!!! My heart just bleeds for these poor dogs. 

Here is a link: 
Auction3


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

I hadn't heard of dog auctions but not surprising they exist. Ick. Just sad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Especially prevalent in the Midwest. Time spent at the auctions will only break your heart. Better to focus on writing to your lawmakers to prevent the trade. There are advocacy groups. Google and find your local, and maybe you can help 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

When I volunteered at a no-kill shelter we had this one very rich lady who kept buying 2-3 puppies at a time from the pet stores to 'save them' but she would bring them to the shelter. The founder had to explain to her she was only continuing the cycle. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Missouri is notorious for puppy mills and the dog auctions that are always part and parcel of that ugly business. And, beyond Missouri, the greater mid-west is very similar. 

I know that dog rescues struggle with how to handle dog auction situations without inadvertently rewarding the very parties we wish to discourage.

I wish I knew the "right" answer as to how to approach these situations, but I just don't. The whole situation is just so disturbing and tragic.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

The best bet, IMHO, is advocating for better state and federal Animal Welfare laws.


----------



## tsume_is_mine (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for all of the responses everyone!! I understand both sides to the coin: "rescue" the dogs and support the puppymillers OR advocate for the dogs and allow the dogs to continue the cycle until law are enacted (and enforced). 

I saw that the auction now features ELEVEN German Shepherds including 3 female PUPPIES (DOB: 11/11/13). UGG!

It's obvious by supporting the puppy-millers, the cycle will continue.....but the puppy-millers will be getting money for the dogs anyway. Wouldn't it be better to remove dogs from the cycle since the money does not matter, from rescue or other puppymillers?....

I apologize. It's very hard for me to think clearly when puppies are likely in danger.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

If you can get in and prove the animals are being neglected or abused , the SPCA will conduct a raid. BUT you have to have complete 100 percent proof, and taking a camera in one of those is suicide. 

Other than that, the sad truth is puppy mills are 100 percent legal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tsume_is_mine (Apr 4, 2013)

Mocha said:


> If you can get in and prove the animals are being neglected or abused , the SPCA will conduct a raid. BUT you have to have complete 100 percent proof, and taking a camera in one of those is suicide.
> 
> Other than that, the sad truth is puppy mills are 100 percent legal.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice, Mocha! 

You are right about recording, they REALLY don't want people taking any photos or videotaping the auction! Their disclaimer is VICIOUS on the flyer!


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

tsume_is_mine said:


> Thank you for the advice, Mocha!
> 
> You are right about recording, they REALLY don't want people taking any photos or videotaping the auction! Their disclaimer is VICIOUS on the flyer!


I know! I read it and its really scary. They obviously know what they're doing would cause an uproar if more people knew about it. Wish we could do something 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

